# Montes de...



## Al Donza

Boa tarde, 
estou à procura doutras expressões para além de "montes de" ou "bué" como sinônimas de "inúmeros" e "muito". Em castelão algumas são: mogollón de, la mar de, un porrón, la tira...

Obrigadinha


----------



## Carfer

'_Un montón_', por exemplo.


----------



## Ari RT

Em Espanhol ou em Português? Se for em Português do Brasil:
Rios de dinheiro, um mar de problemas, um monte/montão/montanha de arroz, uma baciada de coisas a fazer, uma surra de beijos, amigos em profusão/profusão de amigos. Quase todos os substantivos coletivos também podem servir, dependendo do contexto: um enxame de problemas, matilhas de inimigos, os parentes vieram em cardume a visitar, revoada de maus pensamentos.
Informalmente, uma porrada de sapatos, roupas pra cacete, pra caramba, pra dedéu, para mais de metro. O computador tem memória para dar com pau / a dar com pau, memória a rodo. E espaço no HD de sobra, espaço que dá e sobra, espaço para dar e vender.
Antiquado: pra merréis (= pra mil réis); em mancheia (= em mão cheia).
Outras imagens: uma cornucópia de problemas, um poço sem fundo de boas intenções.
Creio que algumas das soluções apontadas acima também servem no Português de Portugal.


----------



## Al Donza

Que revoada de lindas expressões...Obrigadíssima!


----------



## gato radioso

Beça?


----------



## Ari RT

Sim, à beça. Dancei à beça noite passada. Esse texto tem erros à beça.
Uma pizzaria em Brasília faz um trocadilho, provavelmente com o sobrenome do dono: Pizzabessa.


----------



## WAMES.UY

Pode-se colocar o sufixo -aiada no final das palavras: livraiada, sapataiada, gentaiada, etc.


----------



## Vanda

E também ''punhado''.


----------



## Ari RT

E um CAMINHÃO de coisas por fazer.
Alguém já colocou o "sem fim"? A vida dele era um SEM FIM de relacionamentos fracassados.
Como se vê, temos um BOCADO de opções.


----------



## Carfer

WAMES.UY said:


> Pode-se colocar o sufixo -aiada no final das palavras: livraiada, sapataiada, gentaiada, etc.



Em Portugal seria _'livralhada_' e '_gentiaga_'. '_Sapataiada_' nunca ouvi nem me ocorre nenhum termo semelhante com essa terminação. Aliás, cá o sufixo costuma ser '-_ada_', não '_-iada_'. É conveniente ter em conta que palavras assim formadas costumam ter uma acentuada carga depreciativa, tal como _'livralhada_' e '_gentiaga_': _'papelada', 'lixarada', 'estudantada', etc._


----------



## Guigo

Uma pletora de sons, uma hemorragia de recursos públicos, uma miríade de problemas, um porrilhão de trabalho...


----------



## anaczz

Em Portugal, cabazada, arraial.
O Brasil tomou uma cabazada de golos da Alemanha.
Vai levar um arraial de porradas.


----------



## Guigo

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal seria _'livralhada_' e '_gentiaga_'. '_Sapataiada_' nunca ouvi nem me ocorre nenhum termo semelhante com essa terminação. Aliás, cá o sufixo costuma ser '-_ada_', não '_-iada_'. É conveniente ter em conta que palavras assim formadas costumam ter uma acentuada carga depreciativa, tal como _'livralhada_' e '_gentiaga_': _'papelada', 'lixarada', 'estudantada', etc._



Também, por aqui: '_-ada_': macacada, boiada, vacada, parentada; '_-iada_' seria uma variação.

Apesar de concordar que costumam ser depreciativas, as palavras assim formadas, lembrei-me de uma, com sabor poético: cavalgada.


----------



## Al Donza

Obrigada de novo, foram todos os comentários muito úteis.


----------

